

Colonization of Venus - jeremynixon
http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/proceeding/aipcp/10.1063/1.1541418

======
kjs3
Any hypothetical that doesn't leverage something we actually do here on earth
(e.g. create large, self sustaining, floating cities) is science fiction. Not
that we can't do it, but we're not going to go to Venus to build such things
until we build a couple here to make sure it works.

